# What size Nut?



## Guest (Apr 21, 2003)

What size is the big nut that the rear axle is bolted with on a 1990 300zx Turbo? And on the Driver side rear, the upper control arm bolt won't slide out because the fuel fill tube is in the way. Any Ideas short of cutting the bolt? The fuel tank is full too.


----------

